# [Solved] problema configurazione wireless

## Massive

allora premetto che non sono molto esperto  :Embarassed: 

ho una scheda wireless pci us robotcs usr5416... ho installato i driver 

```
emerge acx100
```

tutto liscio ...adesso se faccio iwconfig mi vede wlan0 .... ora vengono i problemi... ho letto la guida ufficiale gentoo e altri post sul forum..ma non sono riuscito a capire bene come funziona il tutto... se faccio 

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

 non vede nessun access point... (ke invece c'è  :Smile: ) se faccio 

```
ifconfig wlan0 indirizzoIP netmask up 
```

 mi dà il seguente errore: "SIOCSIFADDR: Invalid argument"... ho provato anche a cambiare il canale di comunicazione ma niente da fare... potete aituarmi? :Rolling Eyes: 

thx  :Smile: Last edited by Massive on Wed Aug 03, 2005 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lopio

 *Massive wrote:*   

> allora premetto che non sono molto esperto 
> 
> ho una scheda wireless pci us robotcs usr5416... ho installato i driver 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ciao prova a settarlo direttamente il sid della tua rete senza far scan in modo da avere i settaggi a livello wireless impostati. Poi sistemi la parte di interfaccia a livello ip

----------

## Massive

ehm  :Rolling Eyes:  come si fa a settare direttamente il SID???

----------

## Maxxer

 *Massive wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig wlan0 indirizzoIP netmask up 
> ```
> ...

 

dopo netmask ci va 255.255.255.0

in riepilogo

iwconfig wlan0 essid nometuoessid

ifconfig wlan0 indirizzoip netmask 255.255.255.0 up

cmq ache un mio amico ha problemi con l'acx a far andare la sua rete.

----------

## lopio

 *Massive wrote:*   

> ehm  come si fa a settare direttamente il SID???

 

ciao

prima di tutto mi aspetto che dando iwconfig tu abbia una interfaccia persente del tipo eth o wlan

A questo punto e' strano che con

```

iwlist wlan0 scanning

```

tu non ottenga nulla (sempre che access point abbia trasmissione sid abilitata)

comunque se dai 

```

iwconfig wlan0 essid NOMERETE

```

dovresti impostarlo e vederlo rilanciando iwconfig

se devi impostare chiave wep qualcosa come

```

iwconfig wlan0  enc restricted xxxyyyzzzz

```

----------

## Massive

niente da fare  :Sad: 

non mi vede niente...cmq il segnale arriva sicuramente perchè ho il palm e poi su windows funziona....

qualche altro consiglio??? e poi SID e ESSID sono la stessa cosa giusto? sarebbe il nome che imposto all'access point/router?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Massive wrote:*   

> sarebbe il nome che imposto all'access point/router?

 

uhm l'essid è il nome che dai alla tua connessione wireless, non all'AP.

Cmq posta l'output dei comandi iwconfig e ifconfig e ripeti l'output ad ogni passo che tu fai, così magari riusciamo a capire cosa non va...

Per caso hai impostato qualche crittazione sulla connessione? chessò WEP  o WPA ?

----------

## Massive

allora non ho chiave WEP o altro...l'ho disabilitata apposta x rendermi le cose + facile almeno all'inizio con linux  :Smile: 

cmq ecco l'output

```

precision ~ # ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

precision ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0C:6E:66:EB:54  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20c:6eff:fe66:eb54/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:151221 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18501 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:72901851 (69.5 Mb)  TX bytes:1932452 (1.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:22 Memory:feaf8000-0 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:119 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:6529 (6.3 Kb)  TX bytes:6529 (6.3 Kb)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:49:E2:CE:16  

          inet addr:192.168.0.5  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:49ff:fee2:ce16/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:21 Base address:0xc000 

precision ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     No scan results

```

----------

## Massive

altra considerazione che mi è venuta  :Smile: 

lo script net.wlan0 dov'è? come faccio a farlo?

scusate l'ignoranza  :Shocked: 

----------

## lopio

posta anche

```

 iwconfig

```

per lo script wlan che cerchi controlla sotto /etc/init.d

se iwconfig non torna nulla posta anche lpci

PS perdonami per la confusione su sid e compagnia bella 

si dovrebbe usare il termine Extended Service Set Identification (ESSID) 

Sul mio router pero' e' riportato con un generico  

 Nome (SSID): xxxx

----------

## Massive

ecco iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+/g+  ESSID:"PCIRobotics"  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre8"

          Mode:Auto  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm   Sensitivity=1/3  

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

cmq da iwconfig vedo ke power management:off 

allora ho provato a fare

```

iwconfig wlan0 power on

```

ma mi dà errore

```

Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2D) :

    GET failed on device wlan ; No such device.

```

uff  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lopio

ciao navigando nel forum ho visto che qalcuno ha avuto problemi con usr5416

Un'idea puo' essere di usare il driver scaricato dal sito e non quello di emerge

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326902-highlight-acx100.html

[/url]

Ovviamente chi ha  usr5416 e' invitato a farsi vivo

----------

## Massive

grazie...proverò e vi farò sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## lopio

 *Massive wrote:*   

> grazie...proverò e vi farò sapere 

 

ciao nell'installazione acx100 

[url]

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_acx100

[/url]

sembra sia necessario poi caricare il modulo con un parametro

```

echo "acx_pci debug=0 firmware_dir=/lib/modules" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

prova a farlo e riavviare per vedere se va meglio (ti tocca risettare essid,ecc,,, ecc,... se non hai gia' automatizzato la cosa per  il boot ma un tentativo lo farei)

----------

## rust5

io avevo la stessa scheda e ho seguito questa guida

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-305160.html

----------

## Massive

grazie x la guida  :Wink:  non l'avevo trovata prima  :Surprised: 

l'ho seguita passo passo, l'unica cambiamento che ho fatto è installare con ndsiwrapper i driver di windows della mia scheda wireless... su www.linuxant.com ce ne sono un casino....

ora se faccio 

```

iwlist wlan0 scan

```

ottengo 

```

iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:B5:B1:38:1C

                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11FH

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality:0/100  Signal level:61/154  Noise level:0/154

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rate:1 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11 Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:22 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=200

                    Extra:atim=0

```

quindi vedo il router... ora il problema è collegarsi al router infatti se do

```

iwconfig wlan0

```

ho 

```

iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"precision"

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3  

          RTS thr=4096 B   Fragment thr=4096 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-100 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:1  Invalid misc:3   Missed beacon:0

```

quindi l'access point non è settato.... ho provato a forzare l'ap da iwconfig ma non cambia niente... inoltre vedo che il canale è a 0 forse questo è dovuto al fatto che non sono collegato all'access point... 

qualche consiglio???

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## rust5

in /etc/conf.d/net hai settato

```
gateway="wlan0/indirizzo_ip_router"
```

?

----------

## Maxxer

 *Massive wrote:*   

> quindi l'access point non è settato.... ho provato a forzare l'ap da iwconfig ma non cambia niente... 

 

che comando hai dato?

iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR

----------

## Massive

no ho dato iwconfig wlan0 ap MACaddress del router...però ho provato a dare il comando che hai detto te e adesso funziona  :Very Happy:  ...almeno "assegna" il router alla scheda...adesso dovrei solamente configurare /etc/conf.d/net e mettere le impostazioni a livello IP per la scheda wireless giusto?

----------

## rust5

 *Massive wrote:*   

> no ho dato iwconfig wlan0 ap MACaddress del router...però ho provato a dare il comando che hai detto te e adesso funziona  ...almeno "assegna" il router alla scheda...adesso dovrei solamente configurare /etc/conf.d/net e mettere le impostazioni a livello IP per la scheda wireless giusto?

 

esatto

comunque io avevo usato i drivers più aggiornati presi dal sito usrobotics.

http://www.usr.com/support/5410/5410-files/USR11g_v6.0b15.exe

quelli su linuxant sono alla versione 4.0.40.4, quelli usrobotics sono 6.0.1.6,

e introducono tra l'altro 

v.6

- WPA e WPA-PSK

- 125 Mbps frame bursting enhancement (se hai un router usrobotics adatto)

v.5

- Improved connection reliability due to random losses in wireless signal strength.

- Enhanced support for Hyper-Threading and dual processor computers.

----------

## Massive

ok adesso ho configurato e funzioan tutto  :Smile:  prenderò i driver aggiornati...ma come faccio ad estrarre il .inf dall'exe? me lo installo su windows e poi copia il .inf presuppongo, giusto?

----------

## rust5

uhm... forse l'exe è solo un archivio autoestraente... prova con unrar se no ti mando il pacchetto compresso con i files singoli

----------

## rust5

niente, è un file win32. o lo apri in windows oppure ti faccio il pacchetto compresso con i drivers come ti dicevo

----------

## gutter

@rust5: Per favore evita di postare un messaggio dopo l'altro ma edita sempre l'ultimo se devi aggiungere qualcosa.

----------

## rust5

chiedo scusa per il doppio post,

direi che ora Massive può mettere [Risolto] al titolo

----------

## Massive

eja...grazie a tutti  :Cool: 

----------

